
The World’s Tallest Waterslide Was a Terrible, Tragic Idea - danso
https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/595981/water-slide/
======
cat199
terrible story.

"Henry and Schooley were ultimately indicted on charges of aggravated battery,
aggravated endangerment of a child, interference with law enforcement, and
involuntary manslaughter. Henry faced a charge of second-degree murder. "

...

"In February, a judge dismissed the charges against Henry and Schooley. "

not a lawyer and didn't read the brief, but the only one that seems remotely
applicable to the accident itself is involuntary manslaughter or maybe
interference with law enforcement depending on the context (e.g. ride
inspections vs the investigation)..

Perhaps the DA should pick charges that make sense? like say, fraud (selling
ride as safe when it is not), criminal negligence, etc.

------
iron0013
A direct consequence of insufficient safety regulations.

